# Who Has Verizon Push to Talk?



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Juat wanted to know who was using Push to Talk


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Bump for the Day Turn Crew


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I heard it has been improved alot. My buddy owns a Wireless Zone and they currently have two phones that can use push to talk. One is the Motorolla Adventure the other is called GZ One or something. He just got a business to switch over from there 15 line Nextel which service sucks for them and they are like Verizon a lot better I guess, so I dont know. I just got myself a blackberry which is awesome, you go online, email, check weather, listen to internet radio, whatever you want.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

We use push to talk. Ours is with Telus
We have been using it for the last 5 years. Last year I went back to cell phones because it was allot cheaper. Hated it so much we canceled our contract with bell and went back to Telus. I love it, it is quick with allot less blaw blaw
I thought using the push to talk I could get around the driving with a cell phone law. Not the case, I just got a ticket $125.00 and -3 points for using it while driving. :realmad: It has to be a walkie talkie that cannot receive phone calls to be exempt from the law.:crying:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

clapper i just saw on tv that veizon went to the push to talk they only 2 phones that r push push to talk ready it seems like it might be better then other one at least this way youd have decent service


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i have nextel and i like it alot in my area always ahs service and works great. once my paln runs out im either getting thier blackberry or ill consider making the switch then


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

All sprint with the Nextel 2 way here works great for a big plowing operation.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

yea, I cant belive out of all the Members no one has Verizon


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

nope not me...

The phone rings enough as it is.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Clapper&Company;580010 said:


> yea, I cant belive out of all the Members no one has Verizon


well i just got a new phone a couple months ago i cant afford another one


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea I just got the G'z one the other day


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I got verizon to but just got the old gz one and Im not paying for a new one right now.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL steve we had that talk yesterday


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes we did.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

im using cingular's ptt and love it i wish that cing., veri., nextel etc... could all together with the ptt


----------



## cowboytim (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a few nextells but my buddy has verizon and is quitting and going back to nextell


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

dfdsuperduty;580225 said:


> im using cingular's ptt and love it i wish that cing., veri., nextel etc... could all together with the ptt


Same here it would be nice


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I have verizon for cell and Nextel for PTT. When I looked into Verizon for PTT I didnt like what I was hearing. I will reactivate the Nextel's in the next couple of months for the upcoming season.....unless something better comes up....


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have AT&T PTT and it takes to long to connect to another phone. I have to push it and then sit there and wait for 20 to 30 seconds. By time it connects, they would have just picked up if I just noramally called them. I'm thinking about changing over to the new Verizon Fleet Track I believe its called, with the PTT, and GPS tracking.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

a few friends of mine have verizon ptt and they love it. it blows nextel outta water. i was told that verizon dosent advertize for it as much as they would like to because they have an agreement with nextel. they make more money off of renting space on the towers that they own to other cell companys then they do off of cell service


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Neige;578866 said:


> We use push to talk. Ours is with Telus
> We have been using it for the last 5 years. Last year I went back to cell phones because it was allot cheaper. Hated it so much we canceled our contract with bell and went back to Telus. I love it, it is quick with allot less blaw blaw
> I thought using the push to talk I could get around the driving with a cell phone law. Not the case, I just got a ticket $125.00 and -3 points for using it while driving. :realmad: It has to be a walkie talkie that cannot receive phone calls to be exempt from the law.:crying:


Tinted windows are where its at lol. And you can disable mike phones so that they can not receive incoming calls, there for walkie talkie only.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

love the limo tint on my truck. only got hassled about it once in two years.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I went into the Verizon store the other day and was impressed by their PTT phones, and rate plan. I also like the group feature. I think I am going to try them out for the year. Its a lot cheaper than Nextel. . . I wish I could "test drive" their network for a month or so, but I think it would be too much work to activate all the lines, and buy all the phones, and all that......


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Gicon;588037 said:


> I went into the Verizon store the other day and was impressed by their PTT phones, and rate plan. I also like the group feature. I think I am going to try them out for the year. Its a lot cheaper than Nextel. . . I wish I could "test drive" their network for a month or so, but I think it would be too much work to activate all the lines, and buy all the phones, and all that......


They got somw sweet phones!

They will gave you 15 days to try them out


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Clapper he told me I could have 30 days but I would still be responsible for all of the activation fees, and for the minutes I use, if I dont keep the phones.....I would activate atleast 5 lines so I would be throwing away something like $150 in fees that I wouldnt get back.......I bet if I call Verizon direct, I would get the fees waived but I dont want to do that. I can add PTT to an existing phone line for $5 a month......every one of my foreman already has Verizon for for $5 a month, I will pay it, for EVERYONE, AND buy everyone a new phone.......Its still much cheaper than Nextel............I just hope I am not dissapointed with the quality and reliability......I know Verizon has the best cell service in this area.....I just dont know about PTT....


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

PTT is better then Nextels I think.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah the phones are kind of expensive, but in order to buy everyone new phones you need to wait until their contract is ready for a renewal in order to get them a new phone.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I bought 2 new i580 nextels at some expense just as sprint bought out Nextel a while back. Finally, this month my contract runs out and I'm going to run to Verizon. The service has been so lacking in my area that it really should be a class action suit deal. My nephew who had an internship in a design firm that designed cell towers told me that at present, Nextel has the worst priority rating on their towers and therefore probably the worst service among major providers in this part of the country. In my mind Sprint took the best business provider and has pretty much ruined them. The plan obviously geared to take those customers before completely abandoning the Nextel thing. It would be cheaper for me to switch to Sprint. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Enzo;588079 said:


> yeah the phones are kind of expensive, but in order to buy everyone new phones you need to wait until their contract is ready for a renewal in order to get them a new phone.


That's not true. I will just have to pay a premium for the phones....


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Right, we just went to the new Gz one phone that verizon came out with, had to buy them at retail but it was worth it IMO


----------

